# HI, I'm New, and have some questions for you!!!!



## Magoo (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi, I'm Mr. Magoo. I just bought an enlarger for 300.00 from ebay. It's a beseler 45mxt with a zone VI cold light head on it. It is all supposed to work, but I need to get a lens for it and the bulb on the light head broke. The replacement bulb is 79.00 from calumet and I was wondering if changing the bulbs on this is difficult. Also now that I have my new toy I can now take my darkroom class experience and put it to use. Will the chemicals damage the color/coating in a metal bathtub or sink? I believe that its an epoxy paint or something on it.

               Thanks,
               Magoo


----------

